# intel open image denoiser



## maximilien44 (18 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour à tous,
j'aimerai un petit peu d'aide pour l'installation de l'intel open image denoiser.
on le trouve ici:
https://openimagedenoise.github.io/downloads.html

j'ai réussi les prérequis, mais je bloque a la compilation macOS.
d'une certaine manière je n'ai pas besoin d'une interface graphique car je me sers aussi du soft sur windaube  . sur win j'ouvre un shell dans le dossier bin ou j'ai placer mes images au format pfm et je rentre ça :
.\denoise -hdr c.pfm -alb a.pfm -nrm n.pfm -o output.pfm
et ça marche très bien, mais je préférai rester sur mac , quelle serait la syntaxe pour le faire avec le terminal.
merci de vos réponses
maximilien


----------



## ntx (18 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,
Avec une commande 'cd' tu vas dans le répertoire 'bin' du dossier que tu as téléchargé ou clic droit sur le répertoire 'bin', item 'Services/Nouveau terminal au dossier'.
Une fois dans le dossier la commande est quasiment la même, tu dois juste remplacer les '\' "windowsiens" par des '/' "unixiens".


----------



## maximilien44 (19 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,
super nickel, c'était tout simple! Un grand merci ntx.
Maximilien


----------

